# Handlebar mount for Garmin Forerunner 310XT



## wasatchbiker (May 6, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a handlebar mount available for a Garmin Forerunner 310XT? I have seen some for different models but not the 310XT. Garmin's website does not show one but surely there is one. This thing is designed in part for triathletes to use, seems like there would be a way to mount this thing on a bike. The mount would need to work on a larger diameter bar. Or maybe someone has rigged one themselves that could give me some ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Winger (Feb 26, 2005)

Not 100% sure if this would work or not, but perhaps look into the mounting kit that you can get for the Edge 500?

I picked up the Edge 500 a couple weeks ago and also picked up the quick-release kit for the 310XT. This kit comes with a watch strap that the Edge 500 fits into so I can take it when I run, ski, snowshoe, etc. in the winter. (I got the tip here: Most extensive review ever thanks DC Rainmaker)

I am not positive that the 310XT would fit on the same mounts as the Edge 500 but it makes sense that it would.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The Edge 500 uses a unique mounting system (attachment of the head unit to the mount) and so something that works for the E500 will ONLY work for the E500. For the Forerunner, go to Garmin's site and look at the accessories available for it. Once you find what's available, do some Google searching for the item you need.


----------



## mfshop (Jan 4, 2007)

I would try just wrapping some foam/rubber around the bar. I've seen people do this with the older forerunners.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

What you're looking for is the "quick-release kit." Its Garmin part no. 010-11215-00, as seen here: https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=30292#

I'm hoping its more robust than the kit for the Forerunner 205-305. I've broken 2 of the bike mounts so far...


----------



## MasChingon (Jun 20, 2002)

They just released a new one that you don't have to take the original strap off to use. Similar to the polar one.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I do use this GPS and was able to find a handlebar solution from Garmin that works well. It's all about helping out the community, right? Oh, furthermore it's safer (for the watch) to use a handlebar mount in case of a crash.

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...bicycle-mount-kit/prod11078_010-11029-00.html


----------



## navymtbr (Feb 2, 2004)

I use a Forerunner 305 and Finally settled on a Suunto Bike Adapter. Garmin just straps to the handlebar and doesn't move. Also went with the Velcro wristband as it makes it easy to remove the GPS to connect to the computer. My .02

Bike Adapter - Suunto


----------

